# Anybody know any online native fish sellers?



## Fishfoot (Sep 27, 2006)

Im looking to buy some native fish, can anybody give me a link to websites that i can order some natives?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Native fish to what area?


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

I've been wondering about where to get local US fish, bluegill sunfish etc

If you end up finding a link be sure to post!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

you can just get out there to catch them. if you live in texas, i actually know place to catch fish.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

Go out and catch them, well that's another hobby all together )


----------



## Fishfoot (Sep 27, 2006)

native to the eastern US, i would go out and catch them but the nearest place to get what i want is over a half hour away and once species(a hog sucker or a similar species) is over an hour away and i just have the time anytime soon


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hey, you can look up your states aquaculture association and check out hatcheries...


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.aquaculturestore.com/fwverts.html

http://jonahsaquarium.com/fishlist.htm

Never ordered from them myself tho. 

Perhaps someone at NANFA could be of help also.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Well if your near the northern part of the easter seaboard there are plenty of native fish, but most of them get real large. Are you looking to keep FW or SW? Because there is a large variety of SW fish here.


----------

